# Barsch-Einfach meditteran



## Rantanplan_420 (11. November 2012)

Ich geb hier mal mein Barschrezept zum Besten

Den Baarsch ausnehmen, entschuppen und putzen (Kiemen entfernen).
Dem Barsch wird anschließend mit 2 kleinen Zweigen Rosmarin(oder Thymian z.B Zitronenthymian), einem Stückchen Zitrone (Wahlweise gehts auch ,,winterlich" mit Orange) und einer angeknacksten Knoblauchzehe der Bauchraum gefüllt obendrauf einen Schluck (guter EL) Olivenöl und dann das ganze mit Küchengarn wieder verschließen. Jetzt die Barsche in Alufolie einwickeln, dann nach gefühl im Ofen backen.Meistens benutze ich Temperaturen zwischen 120°C und 180°C ohne Umluft. Dabei darauf achten das der Barsch auf dem Kopf steht, damit das Öl nicht ausläuft. Ich klemm ihn immer in das Ofenrost muss man vorsichtig sein aber klappt egtl. ganz gut. Gardauer dürfte bei nem vorgeheizten Ofen so maximal 15-20 Minuten betragen kommt auf die Größe an, am besten macht mans aber nach Gefühl. Damit meine ich jetzt  aber nicht so ein ,,ach ich mach mal,wird schon passen" sondern ich meine mit Hilfe der Finger fühlen wie fest das Fleisch und ob der Fisch gar ist. Nennt man glaub ich Druckprobe?|kopfkrat 
Wenn der Fisch gar ist, rausnehmen, auspacken das Öl aus dem Fisch komplett drüber gießen,denn das schmeckt jetzt lecker nach Zitrone Knofi und Rosmarin.Erst jetzt mit grobem Meeralz,am besten Fleur de Sel, salzen und wenn man uinbedingt möchte pfeffern. Dazu passen Kartoffeln, Polenta, Pasta, Salat...ein echtes Allroundgericht für Barsch und wie ich, als jmd. der egtl. gar keinen Fisch mag, finde verdammt lecker und schmeckt so gut wie gar nicht nach Fisch:m

Geht übrigens auch aufm Grill oder Lagerfeuer. Muss man eben nur etwas gucken wie man das mit dem Öl macht das es nicht raussuppt. Aber beim Ansitz kommts geil, da man nur die Kräuter, Gewürze und ein Stückchen Alufolie mitnehmen muss.

PS:Und vorsicht mit den Gräten, weil die sind da ja noch drin:g


----------



## derporto (11. November 2012)

*AW: Barsch-Einfach meditteran*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Ich geb hier mal mein Barschrezept zum Besten
> 
> Den Baarsch ausnehmen, entschuppen und putzen (Kiemen entfernen).
> Dem Barsch wird anschließend mit 2 kleinen Zweigen Rosmarin(oder Thymian z.B Zitronenthymian), einem Stückchen Zitrone (Wahlweise gehts auch ,,winterlich" mit Orange) und einer angeknacksten Knoblauchzehe der Bauchraum gefüllt obendrauf einen Schluck (guter EL) Olivenöl und dann das ganze mit Küchengarn wieder verschließen. Jetzt die Barsche in Alufolie einwickeln, dann nach gefühl im Ofen backen.Meistens benutze ich Temperaturen zwischen 120°C und 180°C ohne Umluft. Dabei darauf achten das der Barsch auf dem Kopf steht, damit das Öl nicht ausläuft. Ich klemm ihn immer in das Ofenrost muss man vorsichtig sein aber klappt egtl. ganz gut. Gardauer dürfte bei nem vorgeheizten Ofen so maximal 15-20 Minuten betragen kommt auf die Größe an, am besten macht mans aber nach Gefühl. Damit meine ich jetzt aber nicht so ein ,,ach ich mach mal,wird schon passen" sondern ich meine mit Hilfe der Finger fühlen wie fest das Fleisch und ob der Fisch gar ist. Nennt man glaub ich Druckprobe?|kopfkrat
> ...


 
Hört sich gut an. Und das ganze funktioniert mit den selben Zutaten auch im Niedrigtemperaturbetrieb. Einfach 40-45 Minuten bei 90 grad. Kann man gar nichts falsch machen, der Fisch kann nicht trocken werden. Funktioniert auch hervorragend mit Filets in Alufolie. Rosmarin, Zitrone, Olivenöl, frischer Knoblauch. KEIN Salz, etwas Pfeffer. Salz erst hinterher. Ich habe nie ein besseres Dorschfilet gegessen. 

Nur so am Rande.

Fisch mediterran ist herrlich.


----------



## geeni (13. November 2012)

*AW: Barsch-Einfach meditteran*

Aber Knusprig wird die Haut bei dem Gericht nicht oder?
evtl nach dem entfernen der Alufolie kurz bei umluft auf 300°C knusprig backen.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Barsch-Einfach meditteran*

Nein knusprig wir die Haut so nicht, aber so ------> Den Barsch für ein paar Sekunden von jeder Seite nach dem Garen in der Pfanne anbraten, vorher die Kräuter und das Öl in ein Schälchen geben damits nicht verloren geht bzw. die Kräuter nicht verbrennen, sonst werden die bitter.


----------



## Gütersloher (27. November 2012)

*AW: Barsch-Einfach meditteran*

Danke für das Rezept Reporto !
Ich habe das mal am Hecht ausprobiert, nur einen Zweig Rosmarienmehr und einen kleinen Schuß Öl mehr dabei. War echt lecker das Tierchen .


----------

